# Make helmet look Cool



## Ikenna1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My helmet looks so ugly on me that i don't even want to wear it in public.


Sent from my Ally


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Good thing you wear it on trails and not out in public then...


Seriously, they all look dorky, but a mangled head with a dent in it looks creepy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

Ditch the walmart schwinn helmet and try some from a good bike shop.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

spity said:


> Ditch the walmart schwinn helmet and try some from a good bike shop.


+1million. There are "cool" looking helmets out there


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Plasti-dip it*

It's a rubberized coating that you can brush on. Do many colors! Report back. The rubberized layer has to enhance your head protection too, right?

About Plasti Dip International | Industrial Coatings & Specialty Coating Provider


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

The visor doesn't help either.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Yes t does*



Trail6 said:


> The visor doesn't help either.


You'd look like a roadie without it. Roadies would never wear a visor even though it makes more sense on the road where there are not many trees to shield your eyes from the sun.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

I feel the same bro. But it protects my head. Maybe just save up some $ and buy a very good helmet from a good bike shop or online that will both protect your head, look a tad better, and choice of color.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

I 2nd the plastic dip, you can do lots of cool things with the spray cans of it. I saw guys do there car rims and they turned out great.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

I also have to agree that helmets never look good and as a kid I never wore one. When I got into motorcycles I swore I would never ride without one and I am glad I didn't. I had a spill about 12 years ago on mine and took a big divet out of it after flying through the air. I was very glad to have my helmet on as well as my riding gear that day. So when I decided to get back into bike riding I thought I better get me a brain bucket, and I have not ridden my bike yet as I haven't found a helmet that is comfortable yet.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Ikenna1 said:


> My helmet looks so ugly on me that i don't even want to wear it in public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone looks cool with a bike helmet on


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

put flames on it. flames make everything cooler.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

That's not a bad looking helmet to me. 
You will pay dearly for a nice looking one and women will still think you look dorky in it so save yourself some money.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

tl1 said:


> You'd look like a roadie without it. Roadies would never wear a visor even though it makes more sense on the road where there are not many trees to shield your eyes from the sun.


I never use visors. In my normal riding position a visor blocks my forward vision.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

How to Add Viking Horns to a Bicycle Helmet | eHow.com


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

beanbag said:


> How to Add Viking Horns to a Bicycle Helmet | eHow.com


LOL! Classic man!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

tl1 said:


> You'd look like a roadie without it. Roadies would never wear a visor even though it makes more sense on the road where there are not many trees to shield your eyes from the sun.


tons of bikes dont use visors on their xc lids, keene, benedict, hill, hart, weir... nor do i.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

b-kul said:


> put flames on it. flames make everything cooler.


Plus speeds stripes to make you ride faster.

@OP: Seriously, it's a helmet. They all look kinda dorky to non-cyclists (even the super expensive, airbrushed TLD full face helmets that the DH crowd cream their pants over), so stop worrying about it.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

any of these should do the trick.

Amazon.com: Bike Helmet Mohawk


----------



## singletrack-sam (May 30, 2012)

tl1 said:


> You'd look like a roadie without it. Roadies would never wear a visor even though it makes more sense on the road where there are not many trees to shield your eyes from the sun.


I think it's more to help with the strobe light effect from the sun going between trees as you ride.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Go to LBS & get a decent helmet.
Take off plastic visor.
Continue wearing helmet & don't worry so much, nobody will make fun of your helmet if you are rippin' up the trails.

Any option is better than no helmet. A helmet saved my life a couple years ago.


----------



## HOODFIELD (Jul 15, 2012)

When I was younger and my mother made me wear a helmet I felt like everyone was staring at me. I would even take it off and rock it on the handlebars when she wasn't looking. Now that I'm an adult I feel the exact opposite. When I first got my bike I didn't buy a helmet, went to a park and I felt like everyone was staring at me because I was the only one without a helmet. Bought a helmet that same day. 

About a week later I was at the park taking my bike off the rack when a little girl, maybe 5 years old came up to me and asked me where my helmet was. Luckly I had one to show her. So I'm glad I'm not "that guy" who doesn't wear a helmet. I would have hated to leave a bad impression on that kid.


----------



## KingofWylieTX (Jul 30, 2012)

There are some different helmet accessories for motorcycle helmets that you could out on there that might look kind of cool (mohawk stickies, stickers, spikes). 

I don't care if I look goofy, I'm just looking to protect my head while I'm out there having fun.....I don't really care......but, I'm married and have kids....so I don't need to impress any girl bikers I might come across.


----------

